# Wasserverlust nach Erstbefüllung



## Frenzi (5. Sep. 2010)

So, es ist geschafft, unser Teich ist fertig.

Ich habe aber eine Frage, die mir die Sufu nicht erquickend beantwortet hat.

Nach der Erstbefüllung vorgestern (Wasserfläche ca. 10qm) sank der Wasserstand kontinuierlich. Ich fand dann den Grund darin, dass ich die Ufermatte auf Wunsch meiner Frau mit Kiesel abgedeckt hatte und durch den Druck das Randniveau sank und der Teich daraufhin leerlief. Also Kiesel wieder raus und den Teichrand unterfüttert.

Jetzt habe ich noch immer einen Wasserstandsverlust von ca. 1 cm in 12 Std. Kann das normale Verdunstung sein? Heute war es nicht besonders warm (17-20 Grad) Was ist bei meiner Oberfläche als normal zu betrachten?

Falls das nicht normal ist, führe ich es auf mögliche weitere Gründe zurück:

a) Durch den Druck des Wassers senkt sich das Erdreich noch etwas, kann ich mir aber bei dem steinigen Boden bei uns nicht vorstellen

b) Die Ufermatte saugt sich voll Wasser und stellt einen Docht dar. Die Ufermatte habe ich in der Kapillarsperre enden lassen. Drücke ich mit dem Finger auf die Matte, ist sie feucht. Also transportiert sie Wasser. Ist die Matte irgendwann gesättigt?

c) Wasserverlust durch über den Rand gelegte Falten. Ich habe auch davon gelesen, aber meine Falten steigen am Uferrand über den Rand hinweg über den Wasserstand an. Warum sollte da das Wasser hochsteigen?

Eine andere Dochtquelle schliesse ich aus. Mein Teichrand liegt an allen Stellen mindestens 5-10cm über dem Wasserstand. Die Teichfolie endet in der Kapillarsperre. Eine Undichtigkeit am Filter und seinem Auslauf konnte ich auch nicht feststellen....

Ich will jetzt erstmal nichts nachfüllen und hoffe, dass sich der Wasserstand irgendwann einpegelt. An ein Loch in der Folie mag ich erst gar nicht nicht denken.

Welche Erfahrungen hattet ihr nach der Inbetriebnahme mit dem Wasserstand, insbesondere wenn ihr das Ufervlies benutzt?

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß Martin


----------



## scholzi (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserverlust nach Erstbefüllung*

Hi Martin und noch ein :willkommen im Forum
Hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16446 wurde mal beschrieben was Verdunstung und was Leck sein kann.
Normalerweise dürfte nicht so viel verdunsten, ich denke das deine Ufermatte Schuld ist.
Hat sie irgendwo Kontakt nach Außen?


----------



## andreas w. (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserverlust nach Erstbefüllung*

Hi Martin,

mal grundsätzlich - was haste´n alles im Teich: Pflanzen, Matten, Kies oder Sand,...alles was irgendwie saugen kann, saugt sich erstmal voll. Wenn alle Löcher gestopft sind, hört auch das Saugen auf und dein Wasserspiegel nivelliert sich ein.

Zweitens, es kann durchaus sein, dass an warmen Tagen, >25°C ein guter centimeter Wasser verdunstet. Versuch´s erstmal mit Geduld und der ersten Version, Löch suchen kannste dann immernoch.

Ciao und Nerven zeigen, Du bist nicht der Erste.


----------



## Frenzi (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserverlust nach Erstbefüllung*



scholzi schrieb:


> Hat sie irgendwo Kontakt nach Außen?



Ja, die Ufermatte endet im Kapillargraben, der mit Teichfolie ausgeschlagen ist und mit Kies befüllt wurde. Kontakt zum Erdreich hat sie daher nicht. Der Kapillargraben liegt teilweise allerdings unter dem Wasserspiegel. (ich musste wegen abfallenden Gelände das Ufer teilweise aufschütten)

Da könnte der Hase bergraben sein. Die Matte wirkt wie ein Schlauch....


----------



## sascha73 (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserverlust nach Erstbefüllung*

Ich würde einfach mal noch abwarten , die möglichen Gründe hast du ja schon selbst aufgelistet .......


Ein Teich setzt sich meist insgesamt in den ersten 3-5 tagen .... die Folie legt sich erst passend an 

diverse Dinge saugen sich voll, alles arbeitet noch etwas ...... es gibt viele Möglichkeiten.


Der Supergau ist natürlich ein loch  hier würde ich aber erst tätig werden wenn eine Woche rum ist und 

du alle anderen Dinge ausgeschlossen hast , diese Ufermatte können sehr tückisch sein , diese würde ich

zuerst genau ins Visier nehmen.

Sascha


----------



## Frenzi (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserverlust nach Erstbefüllung*

Ja, ich werde mal abwarten-

Habe mir die Enden der Ufermatte im Kapillargraben angeschaut. Da wo der Graben trocken ist, ist auch das Ende der Ufermatte tocken.

Nur da, wo von der Überlaufaktion gestern noch Wasser im Graben steht, ist sie so feucht wie im Teich selbst.

Ich hoffe, dass sich der Wasserstand von selbst einstellt. Vielleicht habe ich einfach zuviel Wasser eingefüllt. Somit läuft der Teich an seiner niedrigsten Stelle halt über. Wäre die einfachtste Erklärung. 

Danke euch!


----------



## Frenzi (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserverlust nach Erstbefüllung*

Fehler ist gefunden. 

Es lag daran, dass ich die Uferschutzmatte im Kapillargraben endete und teilweise unterhalb des geplanten Wasserspiegels endete. Die Uferschutzmatte, obwohl an der Oberfläche trocken, wirkte wie ein Schlauch und transportierte das Wasser in den Graben (300 Liter in 12h).


----------



## scholzi (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserverlust nach Erstbefüllung*

Hi Frenzi
das ergibt ein Teilwasserwechsel von 15% am Tag.... das ist wirklich etwas viel...!


----------



## andreas w. (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserverlust nach Erstbefüllung*

Mein lieber Frenzi,

bei einem Teichvolumen von 4m³ sind 300Liter in 12h eine ganze Menge - für meine Begriffe sogar zu viel. Mach doch mal den Milchtest, nur um zu gucken, ob wirklich kein Loch irgendw in der Folie ist.

Kann mich irren, aber die Menge erscheint mir einfach zu viel, zumal bei den Temperaturen.


----------

